# Computer Novice - Security Help



## hsmith (May 20, 2011)

Hello,
I am convinced that my boss is able to see pretty much everything I type. I even think she is logging into my computer when I am not here. My comp is Mac running bootcamp. Can anyone help me with this? How can I check if she is watching my computer live and/or logins, etc? General overall security check. Also, not sure if I am behind her firewall or not...thanks for your help. 
PS: I have basic computer knowledge, so please walk me through the steps.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

As far as I know if your using a work PC at work, they have right/duty to 
monitor what you do. 

BG


----------



## hsmith (May 20, 2011)

Totally understandable - but is there a way I can search to see if she is doing that?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Most programs to do this I think are very well hidden. It takes an expert and logs reviewed to detect them.

Best bet is to talk to them and ask. 

BG


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

These forums do not support the circumnavigation around work security systems or policies. Thread will now be closed.


----------

